# Internetseiten bauen sich sehr langsam auf!



## perry4850 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab seit gestern ein Problem mit dem Internet. Es bauen sich die Seiten *sehr langsam auf*, der grüne Ladebalken startet schnell aber so gegen Ende bleibt es sehr oft* hängen *. Es hilft immer wieder eine Akualisierung der Internetseite, dann läuft der grüne Balken wieder weiter.

Ich war vorher mit der Internetgeschwindigkeit sehr zufrieden.

Ich verwende *Explorer 8 und habe das BS Vista64 home Edition*. Ein Anruf bei meinem Internetbetreiber hat ergeben, dass die Datenleitung bis zum Modem erstklassig ist.

Tja, es nervt unheimlich. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? Wenn noch irgendwelche Informationen fehlen die man für eine Fehlerbehebung benötigt, gebt bitte Bescheid. Bedenk auch, ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fachmann in diesen Dingen.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Würde trotz der Aussage Deines Providers mal DSL-Modem / -Router neu starten. Außerdem solltest Du mal im Taskmanager nachsehen, ob irgendwelche Prozesse die CPU blockieren, evtl. sind auch gerade automatische Windows (o.ä.) Updates aktiv. Ein DSL Speedtest (google nutzen) gibt Dir eine Aussage über die Rohleistung Deines Anschlusses. Während des Tests solltest Du das Internet jedoch nicht anderweitig nutzen, um die Messwerte nicht zu verfälschen. Ein weiteres nützliches Tool ist z.B. der NetSpeedMonitor (FlorianGilles.de - NetSpeedMonitor). Damit kannst Du online verfolgen, was gerade über Deinen Netzwerk-Anschluss läuft. Diese Info bekommst Du in roher Form auch mit Windows Boardmitteln im Taskmanger.


----------



## perry4850 (15. August 2010)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, ich habe auch schon einige Sachen ausprobiert:

*DSL-Modem/-Router neu starten *- hat leider nichts gebracht
*Tastmanager nachsehen *- tja, ich kann leider nicht beurteilen, welcher Prozess die CPU blockieren könnte
DSL Speedtest - danke, habe ich jetzt gemacht - *65ms, download 192/uploead200*, ist das in Ordnung?
NetSpeedMonitor - Lade ich mir gerade herunter

*Ich habe einen Router in Verwendung. Kann es sein, dass der Schwierigkeiten macht?*


----------



## Raptor7 (15. August 2010)

Probier auch mal einen anderen Browser, Firefox oder Chrome ZB !

Welches Antivirenprogramm ist installiert ?

Was für eine Leitung hast du, download ist viel zu niedrig wenn es 192 *kByte*/s sind...


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Taskmanager: nach CPU-Last sortieren und nachsehen, ob ein Prozess permanent im oberen Bereich der Liste bleibt
DSL Speedtest: welche DSL-Geschwindigkeit hast Du lt. Vertrag und was sind das für Werte (Kbyte / s ?)
Router: kann sein, hast Du einen temp. Ersatz ?


----------



## perry4850 (15. August 2010)

Meine Antivirenprogramm ist ESET NOD32, aber hat nie Probleme gemacht.

Tja, ich könnte einen anderen Browser installieren.

Das sehr verdächtige ist, dass ich noch nie Probleme gehabt habe und dies aber plötzlich aufgetreten ist, sehr ungewöhnlich!
*Ich habe das Gefühl, irgendwas blockiert den Internetseitenaufbau!?!*


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

perry4850 schrieb:


> Das sehr verdächtige ist, dass ich noch nie Probleme gehabt habe und dies aber plötzlich aufgetreten ist, sehr ungewöhnlich!



Nein, in der IT eigentlich gesetzmäßig.


----------



## perry4850 (15. August 2010)

Was für eine Leitung hast du, download ist viel zu niedrig wenn es 192 kByte/s sind... 
Laut meinen Anbieter sind das 2048/384

*Ich habe jetzt das Notebook gestartet und ausprobiert ob auch dort der Internetaufbau sehr langsam ist - ja leider - hm könnte das jetzt wirklich an den Router liegen?

Ich kann den Router ja mal abschalten und direkt über das Modem surfen oder? Dann würde ich sehen, ob das hilft?*


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Du hast also eine 2000-er DSL ? Also 2048 KBit/s Down- und 384 KBit/s Upstream, welche Werte hat denn der Speedtest denn nun angezeigt (incl. Einheit).
Gute Idee, direkt über das Modem zu surfen.


----------



## perry4850 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

damit sich die Community nicht weiter über mein Problem den Kopf zerbricht, habe ich nochmals mit meinen Internetanbieter gesprochen.

Tja und siehe da, heute wird mir bestätigt, dass dieses Wochenende vermehr *Leitungsprobleme *aufgetaucht sind. Gestern wurde noch alles bestritten und das Leitungsproblem auf meinem Computer abgeschoben.

Neueste Speedmessung *11,9kB Down und 26,5kB/s up* bei einer 2048/384 Leitung, naja....

Ich werde morgen von einem Techniker angerufen.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank an alle die mir Tipps gegeben haben!


----------



## perry4850 (16. August 2010)

Ok, alles in Ordnung. Die Techniker meines Internetanbieters haben die Leitung wieder repariert. Neuer Speedtest:

222,4KB/s down und 26,5KB/s up - das ist für meine Bandbreite glaube ich wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## blubberlutz (18. August 2010)

Hi, ich häng mich mal hier dran.


Seit einigen Tagen spinnt mein DSL.

Angefangen hat es mit einem mißglückten Update von Win 7 prof 64 auf meinem Notebook, welches seine Daten via W-Lan von der Fritzbox 7270 bekommt. Seit 2 Tagen schlummert im Notebook eine neue Festplatte *die alte war schon eine Ersatzplatte* und die wichtigsten Programme und das OS sind wieder installiert.
Es ist aber seit dem mißglückten Update keine Verbindung zum Internet möglich, weder mit dem Notebook, noch mit dem Hauptrechner. Allein die Google-Startseite lässt sich aufrufen, alles andere geht quälend langsam.
Nicht mal die entsprechenden Speedmessseiten lassen sich aufrufen.

Also die Fritzbox abgeklemmt und gegen das Siemensmodem des Providers *Alice* getauscht. Aber auch via Lan kommt keine Leistung an.

Auch der Anruf bei der Hotline brachte keinen Erfolg. Meine 3000er Leitung wurde zwar auf 6undirgendwas verdoppelt, aber außer google bauen sich keine Seiten auf. Auskunft des Technikers war, das aus seiner Sicht die Leitung stimmt und der Fehler an meiner eingesetzten Software liegt.

Die Rechner sind es aber auch nicht, zumal ich ja über meinen UMTS-Stick von O² eine recht gute Verbindung bekomme und sich alle Seiten aufrufen lassen.

Meine Fritzbox sagt mir zudem weiterhin, das die Verbindung zum Internet top sei. Einzig der Pingtest der Fritzbox lässt vermuten, das irgendwas nicht stimmt. *z.T. fehlgeschlagen, ansonsten recht hohe 3 bis vierstellige Werte*

Nur wo ansetzen *grübel*

Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar, da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.


----------



## blubberlutz (21. August 2010)

Das Problem ist behoben.

Nach dem 3!!! Anruf beim Service mit der Schilderung des Problems wurde nun endlich der Fehler gefunden.

Schuld war ein Fehler in der Vermittlungsstelle des Providers, wobei aber mehrere Nutzer betroffen waren. Komisch nur, dass die dazu über eine Woche brauchen *Kopfschüttel*


----------

